

Re: About Python 3 - ctoth
http://nuitka.net/posts/re-about-python-3.html

======
CyberFonic
Seems to me that Python 2 inertia comes from old libraries and badly written
code is holding many folks back.

I switched to Python 3.1 when it was released and have never had to look back.
My code took very little time to convert and as for libraries, I always seem
to be able to find ones that are compatible with Python 3.x

Seems to me that much of the hand-wringing that is going on, is because some
people don't want to change / upgrade. Well that is their choice. If your
favourite library is not Python 3 compatible - then fork it and upgrade it !
If that's too much work, then use a library that is.

------
rectangletangle
Making Python 2.8 just seems like a bad idea. It will fracture the userbase
even more than it already is, diluting everyone's development efforts. This
kind of reminds me of what happened with Unity and Gnome 2. I think making a
fork will leave the language in a more confused and messy position; which
could kill off the language. This would be terribly unfortunate, considering
Python is my favorite language.

------
r0muald
> have a 3.5 that has print statement

Yeah, because THAT is clearly what's blocking Python 3 adoption, with "from
__future__ import print_function" being there since 2.6.

It seems almost insulting that after years of relative stalling, now that
Python 3 is really taking off (Django, Numpy ...) some people feel suddenly
lazy about it.

------
drallison
Most languages get overwhelmed by cruft as they evolve. It is almost
revolutionary that Python3 is missing some of the warts of Python2. Right now
I use a mix of Python2 and Python3--but new projects which have a long-term
horizon are in Python3.

